# Important Need Quick Rescue Info



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Is anyone on the board affiliated in any way, or know anyone from Shepherds Hope Rescue in the metro NYC area? They have a girl that I would love to adopt since the other one did not work out...This is the link

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11910197

I emailed them and submitted and application and left a message. I was hoping someone here knew someone who I might call in regards to Kiaya. She reminds me of Max soooooooo much and is in fact that same age and also from German working lines. Her background sounds as if it would be a good fit for our family. 

Any help would be extremely appreciated. I want to meet this girl BAD!

Cindy


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure...sending you a pm Maxismom.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Shes a cutie! Hope this one works for you!


----------

